# live sigs



## dragman6693 (Sep 28, 2009)

where can i get em?


----------



## Live4Fish (May 12, 2009)

well u cant really buy at the store like u can shrimp but we are catching them at the pier right now, you can go there and just throw as far as u can and sabiki it up if you are that desperate, but id recomend a gold hook rig they produce the best results for cigar minnows


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

:withstupid


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

Sabikis in the pass has yielded plenty lately, along with spanish sardines, which I prefer over cigs, since red snapper are presently rampaging trash fish.


----------



## dragman6693 (Sep 28, 2009)

thanx guys i'll try that


----------

